# Land Speed Record



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm on my way back home from the Salt Flats, Bonneville, UT. It has been a grueling 5 days. But rewarding. The Lightning electric motorcycle set both the FIM and AMA records.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...ric-motorcycle-sets-new-land-speed-49179.html 

BTW, I rated that thread five stars because of the picture 

http://www.asphaltandrubber.com/racing/bub-speed-trials-lightning-motoczysz-preview/

176+ mph on the return run. Not too shabby.

major


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Jozzer (Mar 29, 2009)

Well done, very impressive speed/bike indeed.

Steve


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweet - congrats to the #80 team!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> Sweet - congrats to the #80 team!


Thanks to the few that care about such things. I am amazed at the lack of interest. Make a record in electric drag racing and you get tons of comments and controversy. Set a LSR and 3 guys pat you on the back. Go figure 

Anyway, that's not why I did it. It's a personal thing with me. I just thought I'd share, which isn't really my style either. But I'm gettin' older and softenin' up. 

I guess these following thoughts go for the road race circuit (TTXGP & FIM) as well as LSR. These are the good old days. There are pretty much no rules. Yeah, the AMA and FIM scrutineers look the bike over, check the brakes and safety wire, and maybe weigh it, but that's it. Oh yeah, they check the rider's suit and helmet. Win, and maybe they weigh you again, but it is basically straight to the podium or record book. This makes it damn hard to cheat  Just kidding. My priorities are always: 1) Safety 2) Rules 3) Winning.

But without a bunch of RULES, there exists tremendous opportunity for innovation. 

The Lightning bike set the world Land Speed Record (LSR) for electric motorcycles in the 300kg class at 173 and change. I am proud to have been a part of that effort. I cannot foresee history. I have no idea whether this record will stand for 1 week or 20 years. The Lightning team considered it a success, topping the previous 150 mph, but nevertheless, felt defeated by the salt at the end of the session because we felt we could have done better. We really wanted to push on Mr. 200's door.

My point here is to tell you to get off your butts and try something exciting. There were three electric motorcycles on the Flats last week. Yeah, the Lightning topped MotoCzysz, but the other guy was Ben and his father-in-law from Indiana with a sidecar MC. Just a 48V PM motor and Lithium battery. Did like 67 mph. But got the record for the class. Nothing wrong with that  Two guys in a van willing to drive 26 hours and have some fun go home with a LSR record.

Build something and race it 

major


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

Well done, congratulate and it a nice looking bike too.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

major said:


> Thanks to the few that care about such things. I am amazed at the lack of interest. Make a record in electric drag racing and you get tons of comments and controversy. Set a LSR and 3 guys pat you on the back. Go figure


I think it's the nature of the land speed record in general. Though the achievement is impressive it doesn't present the same visceral excitement as drag racing. Similar reason why a 0-60 time is more important to most than top speed, one you can use in the real world, the other, not so much. My FJ1100 would do about 150, but I never had a chance to go above 140, and that only once.
Also, the thread is in the Motorcycle section, which is appropriate, but probably would have gotten more play in the General section.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Congratulations, that's awesome. I wish I wasn't so busy with my car, I would have love to have gone. Are you going to be out Sep. 15 for WoS?

Another factor is there are many drag strips, not very many land speed venues! 

Major, FWIW, I think it might help if you did a little build-up before an event. It seems like I hear that your team or BYU or Ohio state just did a record -- it would be great to hear an attempt was being made beforehand, too.

My piddly land speed run last year got it's biggest response for http://www.ecomodder.com of all places -- they loved how I did things on the cheap and that I towed the vehicle to high speed charge it.


major said:


> Thanks to the few that care about such things. I am amazed at the lack of interest. Make a record in electric drag racing and you get tons of comments and controversy. Set a LSR and 3 guys pat you on the back. Go figure  ...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Major, FWIW, I think it might help if you did a little build-up before an event


Thanks David. I tried to give notice about the TTXGP races. They had a schedule ahead of time. Other times I get short notice, like this last trip to the Flats. And I don't think WoS is on our ticket, but I won't know for sure until it happens. 

major


----------



## GerhardRP (Nov 17, 2009)

major said:


> Thanks to the few that care about such things. I am amazed at the lack of interest. Make a record in electric drag racing and you get tons of comments and controversy. Set a LSR and 3 guys pat you on the back. Go figure
> 
> 
> The Lightning bike set the world Land Speed Record (LSR) for electric motorcycles in the 300kg class at 173 and change. I am proud to have been a part of that effort. I cannot foresee history. I have no idea whether this record will stand for 1 week or 20 years. The Lightning team considered it a success, topping the previous 150 mph, but nevertheless, felt defeated by the salt at the end of the session because we felt we could have done better. We really wanted to push on Mr. 200's door.
> ...


Hi major, 
Can you post a pointer to the technical details on the bike.
Gerhard


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

Well done major! I hadn't realised you were involved in the new record. What's your role in the team?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

GerhardRP said:


> Hi major,
> Can you post a pointer to the technical details on the bike.
> Gerhard


He could, but he won't  Can't give the competition any secrets you know.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> He could, but he won't  Can't give the competition any secrets you know.


Yeah, the boss got on my case about it at the first race. I'm just the tuner, sometimes called crew chief, sometimes I am the crew. The bike is based out of the bay area in California. I'm in Ohio. We have a few sponsors for in-kind (equipment or parts) and expertise, but really no funding source except for our pockets. So travel is a considerable burden.

Back to the bike. It is a custom designed chassis around the motor and battery primarily. These are the two largest package issues. The motor is a salvaged Delphi (GM) EV1 motor circa 1997. Water cooled cast-in jacket with oil lubed/cooled bearings. In the EV1 ran with a 312 (Pb-Acid) or 343V (NiMH) battery and carried a 100 kW rating. Our voltage is nearly the same. We can run it to 12,000 RPM. We have a direct drive, no shifting, double reduction, cog belt primary, chain to the wheel system which can give us various ratios from like about 3 to 6 : 1.

Controller is a flux vector IGBT drive adapted with the help of Balqon. It is water cooled and maybe about half the size of the EV1 controller but we push it hard, so well above half of that rating, maybe nearing full rating. We do use regen off the twist throttle but not too heavy as not to break the rear loose. Gives similar torque as engine braking. 

Battery is A123 pouch cells, 216 of them in 2P/108S packaged in three boxes to fit frame of bike. Cells are 16 Ahr. Elithion BMS. 

Makes for a big, but fast bike. Just a hair over 600 lbs.

Want to know more, come to a race and see it. All the events so far have open paddock and spectators are welcome to talk to the crews.

Thanks for the interest,

major


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

That's a good bit of information, hope you don't get in trouble  
So is the Lightning going to be a production bike? Obviously not with an EV1 motor. Not much info on the site, in fact nothing at all:
http://www.lightningmotorcycle.com/


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> So is the Lightning going to be a production bike? Obviously not with an EV1 motor. Not much info on the site, in fact nothing at all:
> http://www.lightningmotorcycle.com/


Yeah, too busy racing to mess with the site  Richard has plans for production bikes, including one similar to #80 (note: have to use #8881 for LSR events, but is the same bike).


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

The bike has conventional right hand/foot front/rear brakes - what's the left side of his body doing, other than hanging on?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

I like this photo. 










Our rider is Paul Thede of Race Tech. Good opportunity for me to thank him publicly. Great job, Paul. And thanks for thrashing on the bike inbetween runs. Remember the "long hose".


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

toddshotrods said:


> The bike has conventional right hand/foot front/rear brakes - what's the left side of his body doing, other than hanging on?


Nothing. We get him for half price


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

major said:


> Nothing. We get him for half price


That's funny!


----------



## albano (Jan 12, 2009)

major said:


> I like this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely photo, Save it as Desktop Background


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

major said:


> There were three electric motorcycles on the Flats last week. Yeah, the Lightning topped MotoCzysz, but the other guy was Ben and his father-in-law from Indiana with a sidecar MC. Just a 48V PM motor and Lithium battery. Did like 67 mph. But got the record for the class. Nothing wrong with that  Two guys in a van willing to drive 26 hours and have some fun go home with a LSR record.


Ben sent me some details on the "other" electric MC.

1978 KZ Frame converted to sidecar.
48V Mars Electric Motor
48V Enerdel Prototype Lithium Pack (@ 70aH)
Weight 398lbs including “ballast” (battery pack, housing, BMS, additional weight for 132lb min)
Top [email protected] 70mph
LSR=61.860 AMA


----------



## MalcolmB (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm very tempted to crate up my bike and come on over to show you chaps a thing or two, just so I can hang a photo like that on my wall too


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

MalcolmB said:


> I'm very tempted to crate up my bike and come on over to show you chaps a thing or two, just so I can hang a photo like that on my wall too


Please do


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

major said:


> Thanks to the few that care about such things. I am amazed at the lack of interest. Make a record in electric drag racing and you get tons of comments and controversy. Set a LSR and 3 guys pat you on the back. Go figure  ...


Friendly tip: A press release goes a long way to getting you attention. 

As soon as the event is completed (or even before, depending on the type of event), do up a press release, not too long, not too short. Just as important is a large photo (at least 1280 pixels across) or several if possible, preferably landscape. Post on a website and send link to "tips" at as many relevant websites as possible. Bike sites, gadget sites, green sites, Wired etc...
Include some contact info so they can contact you. 

It will spread like wildfire around web.

As far as I could tell, only Asphalt & Rubber had this photo and most of the info in a timely manner.


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

I guess before I step off the soap box I should mention the importance of Twitter and Facebook. 

A lot of journo's lean on Twitter and it can also be used to build rapport with fans. Unfortunately some TTXGP teams have been a little slow getting aboard Twitter but it's great to see the ones who are there. 

Facebook is great for helping build a loyal fan base which, in turn, could help you land sponsorships. The Killacycle people have just started using it and have almost 200 people following their LSR attempt. It's just a great (and very easy) way to build bonds with fans and attract more attention. 

OK, I'm stepping off...


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> Friendly tip: A press release goes a long way to getting you attention.





drivin98 said:


> I guess before I step off the soap box I should mention the importance of Twitter and Facebook.


Hi drivin,

Likely you're right. But I am not a facetwitter or press type of guy. All I can do to post up here. And I have enough trouble doing that 

Darn computers.

major


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

major said:


> Hi drivin,
> 
> Likely you're right. But I am not a facetwitter or press type of guy. All I can do to post up here. And I have enough trouble doing that
> 
> ...


Not necessarily you (think you said you were technical support) but someone on the Lightning team. Or perhaps someone's kid? Come to think of it, Barnes should have something going on for himself in that area which would help y'all vis a vis TTXGP as well.

Hell, if I lived in the neighborhood, I'd do that AND take pictures in hopes they get a sponsorship so they could pay me to do it (eventually). Hell, could probably handle a few teams. PRs are a bit of a pain but Facetwittering is so easy...


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

Major, I'd love to experience Bonniville. A high school friend was there and said you have to see to belive. No describing it. GOOD WORK ! Set another one!


----------

